# My Humi-Jar



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

Here is a pic of my Humi-Jar.. It's temporary until the boxes are seasoned. (Herf + Turf Style)

I have about 20 cigars in the jar and I have a calibrated Hygrometer until I get the new digi in the mail. I'm using a Xiar Gel jar and pouch for tonight as I left the jar open when I went out by accident..










I was thinking about putting some cigar labels on it or even an old school box label.

Thoughts...

Phil


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

That is really cool! i have always thought about doing this for some of my extra smokes, but never got around to it. I really like it. I think its looks cool just like it is!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a few jars set up. A while ago I used the inside of a hemmingway classic box to dress up a jar and it looked nice IMO.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I would think the gel-jar would over humidify the humi-jar. I did read that you left it open.

Not a jar, but my air tight tupperdor spiked to well over 80% in a matter of a couple hours with a similar product and I had a empty cigar box in it for a buffer.

Also, being a clear jar, I would worry about sunlight damage to the cigars. Putting cigar bands or box labels seems to be a good idea to help with this and would probably look cool.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

It hides in the bedroom next to the bed so the sunlight isn't too much of an issue.. and believe it or not the jar has worked great so far but I will keep an eye on it..


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Phil from Chicago said:


> It hides in the bedroom next to the bed so the sunlight isn't too much of an issue.. and believe it or not the jar has worked great so far but I will keep an eye on it..


Cool. I'm glad they are working for you. They deal great. I used kl in a puck, sprayed about 3 time with dw, and that held at around 65 for a year with need any more water. I have Boveda packs in there now. I love the jars.


----------



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

Just won my first cigar jar from the devil site for $7. Looking forward to having a smaller humi to put on my desk upstairs while my real humi sits down in my "bat-cave". I plan on using a 69% Boveda packet in it.


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Gonna have to pick a couple of these up someday...


----------



## JCouch_84 (May 9, 2012)

Inadvertently I took to using a small mason type jar as my first cigar storage unit. Kept it sealed, up in a closet I rarely used (to minimize sunlight). Probably not the best since I didn't use any sort of humidifying device, but lessons learned through experience are often the best ones.


----------



## cadet (Apr 11, 2012)

Phil from Chicago said:


> Here is a pic of my Humi-Jar.. It's temporary until the boxes are seasoned. (Herf + Turf Style)
> 
> I was thinking about putting some cigar labels on it or even an old school box label.
> 
> ...


I've found this to be a good short-term storage solution. They can get too humid if left in there too long. But it works for me since I try not to keep too many cigars on-hand.

I like the irony of the school box label.


----------



## Malcontent (Mar 22, 2012)

Where does one get these arge jars.? I need to do this.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

cadet said:


> I've found this to be a good short-term storage solution. They can get too humid if left in there too long. But it works for me since I try not to keep too many cigars on-hand.
> 
> I like the irony of the school box label.


So far it's been about 1 1/2 years and the jars are still holding strong at 65%.



Malcontent said:


> Where does one get these arge jars.? I need to do this.


Walmart. :thumb:


----------

